# It's Been A While



## slugplate (Feb 21, 2020)

Sorry guys, I haven't been on for while. I was a maniac in the last 3 weeks putting together vids for my channel. I try to upload some stills later on.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 25, 2020)

slugplate said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't been on for while. I was a maniac in the last 3 weeks putting together vids for my channel. I try to upload some stills later on.


WhTs your channel on YouTube? Let me know where to watch my friend


----------



## slugplate (Mar 11, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> WhTs your channel on YouTube? Let me know where to watch my friend


"Bottle Hawk" Thank you!


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 11, 2020)

slugplate said:


> "Bottle Hawk" Thank you!


I found it the day after I sent this I've watched them all and get so jealous i dont have anything rare or blob top or any of the cool stuff you have I only have one  place to dig but its hudge i cant figure out there method to the madness that is the dump I'm in like where to dig etc. Me and my digging partner are so confused lol but I love the show man if your ever in northern indiana let me know well take you to the spot and let ya have at it lol


----------



## slugplate (Mar 12, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> I found it the day after I sent this I've watched them all and get so jealous i dont have anything rare or blob top or any of the cool stuff you have I only have one  place to dig but its hudge i cant figure out there method to the madness that is the dump I'm in like where to dig etc. Me and my digging partner are so confused lol but I love the show man if your ever in northern indiana let me know well take you to the spot and let ya have at it lol


One thing about farm dumps is that they're usually spread out all over the place and it's hard to find the "hotspot". If I may suggest, probe around and dig some test holes where you think there might be some older stuff and work from there. I work an area in expanding circles. Think of a dart board, the bullseye is where you start and keep expanding the circles on each go around. It's not a perfect method, but it works for me. Thanks for watching my vids. I hope to video some more goodies for you all.
Mark


----------

